# Will self driving cars replace Delivery?



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

I keep getting texts from my friend that my days are numbered as a driver due to self driving cars coming. But will delivery also be replaced? Will they also have robots that bring packages to the customers door from the self driving car?


----------



## enigmaquip (Sep 2, 2016)

if you're worried about delivering packages a decade from now then be worried, because self driving cars wont be usable for some time now


----------



## Bygosh (Oct 9, 2016)

For deliveries worry about drones not self driving cars. The days are numbered for those envelope deliveries to houses with even a small back yard.


----------



## kmatt (Apr 25, 2016)

Get a new friend.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

Bygosh said:


> For deliveries worry about drones not self driving cars. The days are numbered for those envelope deliveries to houses with even a small back yard.


So what kind of work should we be looking into?


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

Professional victim. Fastest growing gig in the past decade.


----------



## WMUber (Mar 22, 2016)

DRider85 said:


> So what kind of work should we be looking into?


As automobiles and homes will need to be retrofitted (even wireless has wires), look into getting High or Low voltage contractor's license or ASE certified automobile electrician.


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

Northern California is doing test market restaurant delivery robots. Only like a 2 mile radius. But everything is going as automated as possible. Fast food with self serve kiosks too


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

Movaldriver said:


> Northern California is doing test market restaurant delivery robots. Only like a 2 mile radius. But everything is going as automated as possible. Fast food with self serve kiosks too


So what kind of job are we supposed to have long term?


----------



## WMUber (Mar 22, 2016)

DRider85 said:


> So what kind of job are we supposed to have long term?


Learn PC repair and fix the robots...

Go back to college and get a degree in engineering. Build and program the robots.


----------



## kmatt (Apr 25, 2016)

WMUber said:


> Learn PC repair and fix the robots...
> 
> Go back to college and get a degree in engineering. Build and program the robots.


Until they figure out how to automate automation itself. Then we are screwed again.


----------

